# Hlt Stirrer



## big d (19/2/04)

last ag brew had the immersion heater doing its thing in the hlt.steam wafting out the top.had a look at the temp gauge and it was showing only 30 deg.mmmmm
quick stir and up the dial rose to about 65 deg.
stratification me things(hot/cold layers)
so im now thinking of adding some sort of small motor with stirrer attached to motor to reduce this annoyance.dont want to go too far past my strike temp.
has anyone a decent setup/ pics maybe.
im currently looking at various sorts of motors.
was even thinking about one of those tiny d size motors that run off batteries.

cheers
big d


----------



## Batz (19/2/04)

Arrrr
big d , I am at work on this now , found an old car windscreen motor , rev's are just right.
Will post pics when done


----------



## big d (19/2/04)

excellant stuff batz me OLD mate.  
i didnt think of the car windscreen motor.
power up by battery?

length of instrument tube and a little prop(bent flat s/s what else)and away we go.
im on n/s tomorrow so will be making a few bits and pieces.

cheers
big d


----------



## Batz (19/2/04)

First N/S tomorrow also , same plans


----------



## Batz (19/2/04)

Hey !

And that's enough old stuff :lol: :lol: 
 :blink:


----------



## big d (19/2/04)

well i know we are both not silver tails yet and we both arent allowed a seniors card however we have a few years on some of the younger brewers on this site.

just remember old age and treachery will overcome youth and skill anyday.

and your only as young as the women you feel.shame she didnt see it that way  

watch out for camel toes

cheers
big d


----------



## wedge (20/2/04)

CAMEL TOES!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

You could always be a young buck like me!!!!

I've so many years and women to go!


----------



## wedge (20/2/04)

check this out!


----------



## big d (20/2/04)

ouch me guts are hurting from so much laughing.
absolutely brilliant wedge.
wish i hadnt mentioned camel toe.
the guys on my crew at work are having a laugh over a lab girl whos carrying a cougar camel toe.  
no-ones game to mention it to her. h34r:


----------



## Batz (20/2/04)

well done wedge!

love it :lol: :lol:


----------



## Justin (20/2/04)

Nice. Hey Big d, I've got a windscreen motor for a HLT stirrer also. They have a nice speed and plenty strong enough. My main issue is getting a power source to drive it. Obviously it's 12V but draws a fair bit of current (aparently?). I've played about hooking it to a motorbike battery but I will look around for another powersource. A designated powersource to buy is a bit dear, one idea that some one mentioned was to buy one of those neon light kits from Dick Smiths/Jaycar etc as they are a 12V system usually and then flog the power supply from that.

Still investigating and trying to do it as cheap as possible.

Cheers big ears.

JD


----------



## PostModern (20/2/04)

How much current do wiper motors draw? 1 amp 12V DC "wall wart" transoformers are pretty easy to come across. If you need a bit more, you could grab an old AT computer power supply and use the Yellow wires. 150-200W PSUs. I'd guess they could put about 80-100W of that into the 12V rail.


----------



## Hoops (20/2/04)

I have used old computer power supplies for powering many 12V things around the house, they are bloody brilliant. I got some from work but I've also seen some at the rubbish dump and during curb-side street collections, salvos's stores etc. quite cheap 2nd hand if you need to buy one.


----------



## Batz (23/2/04)

Well I made up a stirrer from a windscreen wiper motor

I mounted it so it is easy lifted on and off the keg , for the paddle I used a piece of stainless , around 65mm wide , goes to the bottom of the keg.
This I will need to adjust to clear my element.

Seems to work well , motor has two speeds , avi is on low speed and this really stirs the pot ! , high speed takes off

All up cost me nothing at all , motor from a wreck , and a few bits of scrap


----------



## Batz (23/2/04)

Well avi files are pushing the limit ,
heres a pic


----------



## Batz (23/2/04)

If your really interested in this and want to see a avi file (little movie)
of this going , drop me an email , with the addy you want me to send it to , and I can forward you a copy

Batz


----------



## Batz (23/2/04)

I think this will work well in the boiler during chilling as well , save having to move the chiller about.

I can just lift it out and drop it into the boiler


----------



## PostModern (23/2/04)

Batz said:


> I can just lift it out and drop it into the boiler


 Run it on low speed if you plonk it into hot wort. Don't want any HSA!


----------



## big d (24/2/04)

im with pomo on avoiding hsa
batz my wort usually chills to 30-33 c within 30 minutes and is more than adequate for piching the yeast.no stirring or anything just the ice chiller.
is working very well so far.
my stirrer is only going in the hlt to reduce stratification.

cheers
big d


----------



## Justin (25/2/04)

If you keep the water moving over your chiller by stirring then the cooling rate is "greatly" increased. For me reducing the time it takes to brew is a good bonus (hence my move towards a thermostatically controlled HLT allowing me to heat the water to the exact temp before I even get out of bed). Don't get me wrong, I love to brew but if my brew day takes 5hrs instead of 6hrs then I really don't feel like I missed out on a whole lot my brewing day  and by that last hour I'm usually ready to finish it up, start to get tired, maybe make mistakes and I am looking for the end. I think it's not a bad idea, I'm thinking I might do something similar, just drop the paddle into the kettle for 10-15mins before the end when the chiller goes in to sterilise then at shut off just hook it up and turn it on.

Cheers and ideas

Justin


----------



## Batz (25/2/04)

That's it Justin , if I move my chiller while cooling you can feel the temperture increase in the discharge line straight away , if you were stirring the wort while chilling , I would'nt mind betting you would half your cooling time. I also use an ice slurry and coil in an esky to pre-chill our warm tap water

Anyway I have the stuff so will try it next brew

And as far as my HLT goes , I have the same idea , I will fit it to a timer , get out of bed and the water will be ready to add to the mash tun , grain milled the night before , I love brew day , but if I can knock a few hours off it I'll do it

Batz


----------

